# EA: PS4 und Xbox One womöglich die letzten Spielekonsolen



## Gast1669461003 (7. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA: PS4 und Xbox One womöglich die letzten Spielekonsolen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA: PS4 und Xbox One womöglich die letzten Spielekonsolen


----------



## aliendrohne (7. Mai 2016)

Wie gut dass Battlefield wieder mit 1 beginnt, dann haben wir noch 11 - 22 Jahre Zeit 

Ja macht schon Sinn, aber ich denke, dass es noch 1 Generation dauern wird. Nicht jeder hat eine Highspeed Internet Leitung.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2016)

aliendrohne schrieb:


> Ja macht schon Sinn, aber ich denke, dass es noch 1 Generation dauern wird. Nicht jeder hat eine Highspeed Internet Leitung.



möglich dass man nochmal die Wahl hat, aber ich denke die nächste Generation (wenn nicht gar schon die Upgrades wie Neo) werden zeigen wo der Weg hinführt nach sagen wir mal 2020. 
PlayStation Now und so werden bindend kommen, Frage ist weniger ob als wann.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2016)

Die Latenzen werden für große Games als reines Streaming nicht handlebar. Daher wird es wohl auch eine PS5, 6, 7 geben.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Latenzen werden für große Games als reines Streaming nicht handlebar. Daher wird es wohl auch eine PS5, 6, 7 geben.



als Sammler würde ich es hoffen, aber ich hab inzwischen auch meine Zweifel, eine kommt vielleicht(!) noch, aber darauf wetten würde ich mittlerweile leider nicht mehr.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (7. Mai 2016)

Konsolen benötigen Exklusivtitel und Alleinstellungsmerkmale (wie günstiger DVD-Player oder einer der ersten Blurayplayer etc.), um sich vom PC-Sektor abzusetzen und damit eine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben. Die aktuelle XBOX und Playstation sind aber schon sehr nahe an der PC-Technik und auch die meisten Games sind Multiplattfrom.


----------



## Maiernator (7. Mai 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Konsolen benötigen Exklusivtitel und Alleinstellungsmerkmale (wie günstiger DVD-Player oder einer der ersten Blurayplayer etc.), um sich vom PC-Sektor abzusetzen und damit eine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben. Die aktuelle XBOX und Playstation sind aber schon sehr nahe an der PC-Technik und auch die meisten Games sind Multiplattfrom.


Jein, du vergisst die einfache Handhabung. Klar plug and play geht auch am pc, aber die meisten kids wollen anmachen und spielen. Die Konsole ist da vorm Pc.

Solange die Mehrheit kein Glasfasernetz bis ins Haus hat, wird das auch nicht mit dem Cloudgaming, in Suedkorea oder Japan  vllt bei uns vor 2030 auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2016)

- Ich will auch spielen können, wenn ich kein Internet habe.
- Ich will auch Mods spielen können.
- Ich will nicht nur im Voraus zensierte DE Versionen spielen dürfen.

Insofern kommen mir keine gestreamten Spiele ins Haus - auch wenn hier mal mehr als 12k als Leitung verfügbar sein sollten.


----------



## Gemar (7. Mai 2016)

Das ist wohl nicht das was er glaubt, sondern das was er sich wünscht auf Kosten der Spieler eben.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Latenzen werden für große Games als reines Streaming nicht handlebar.



natürlich ist das handlebar. 
funktioniert doch heute schon recht passabel.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Konsolen benötigen Exklusivtitel und Alleinstellungsmerkmale (wie günstiger DVD-Player oder einer der ersten Blurayplayer etc.), um sich vom PC-Sektor abzusetzen und damit eine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben. Die aktuelle XBOX und Playstation sind aber schon sehr nahe an der PC-Technik und auch die meisten Games sind Multiplattfrom.



konsolen müssen sich überhaupt nicht vom pc "absetzen".
eigentlich besteht nicht mal eine wirkliche konkurrenzsituationen zwischen pc und konsolen.


----------



## D-Wave (7. Mai 2016)

Das schöne Cloud Gaming kann er sich bei unseren Bambusleitungen in die Haare schmieren.^^ So einen Pfusch und Zwangskontrolle für Spiele zu machen ist Asozial. Und wenn alle anderen Publisher auch mal so denken, kann ich gerne auf Videospiele verzichten. Weil es gibt noch andere Sachen im Leben als sich auf dauer Abzocken zu lassen und keine Freude mehr zu empfinden für so B Produkte wie die, die EA da abliefert. Ist klar das dieser Kapitalist gleich zur Sache kommt und sich über seinen Bull..S.hit noch ergötzt. Wer das nicht rauslesen kann sollte den PC oder die Konsole gar nicht einschalten und evtl mal die Schule nachholen.


----------



## D-Wave (7. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> - Ich will auch spielen können, wenn ich kein Internet habe.
> - Ich will auch Mods spielen können.
> - Ich will nicht nur im Voraus zensierte DE Versionen spielen dürfen.
> 
> Insofern kommen mir keine gestreamten Spiele ins Haus - auch wenn hier mal mehr als 12k als Leitung verfügbar sein sollten.



Die es erst nach unserem Dahinscheiden gibt wolltest du noch schreiben.


----------



## CryPosthuman (8. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> - Ich will auch spielen können, wenn ich kein Internet habe.
> - Ich will auch Mods spielen können.
> - Ich will nicht nur im Voraus zensierte DE Versionen spielen dürfen.
> 
> Insofern kommen mir keine gestreamten Spiele ins Haus - auch wenn hier mal mehr als 12k als Leitung verfügbar sein sollten.



Ich hatte lange Zeit Internet, was etwas schneller war als 1MB/sek. im download. 1,3 war das höchste was Steam jemals erreicht hat.
Jetzt hab ich mich beruflich selbstständig gemacht und brauch einfach daher schon schnelles Internet und hab einfach mal beim Anbieter nachgefragt, was sich da machen lässt.
Darauf die schnelle Antwort: Ich hätte schon längst auf V-DSL umrüsten können (wirklich schon vor einigen Jahren). Hab ich gemacht und mal eben das Internet um das 6 Fache verschnellert.
Steam zieht nun mit 6MB/sek. andere Downloads laufen mit ca. 5-5,5MB/sek.
Was ich damit sagen will: Vielleicht ist bei dir ja auch schnelleres Internet möglich. Und ja, ich wohne auch nicht gerade in der Großstadt!


----------



## golani79 (8. Mai 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: Vielleicht ist bei dir ja auch schnelleres Internet möglich. Und ja, ich wohne auch nicht gerade in der Großstadt!



Und was machst, wenn dein Internet ausfällt? Dann kannst auch von deinem VDSL nicht mehr profitieren
Des Weiteren glaube ich nicht, dass es Worrel grundsätzlich um die Geschwindigkeit ging, sondern eben um solche Fälle.
Und Mods und zensierte Versionen sind dann ebenso Themen, die nichts mit der Bandbreite zu tun haben - was nutzen mir 100Mbit, wenn ich nur eine geschnittene Version zocken kann. Toll!


----------



## Iniquitous0 (8. Mai 2016)

Gaming im Abo, wie Netflix und co wird sicherlich kommen.
Problematisch ist aktuell immernoch die Latenz, die Bandbreite und die Anbindung an schnelles Internet. 
Latenzen werden heute schon mit vielen Tricks "geschönt" (Client-side prediction), aber solange es noch Haushalte mit keinem ordentlichen Netz gibt, wird es auch Konsolen geben.


----------



## Gemar (8. Mai 2016)

So oft wie der Router abstürzt, die Geschwindigkeit einbricht, der Anbieter Probleme hat, die Betreiber Serverprobleme haben ist es kein Spaß zu Streamen.
Besonders wenn die Grafik nur noch von der Codecqualität bestimmt wird, nie mehr native Qualität? Was für ein Horror!
Die Latenz zu groß ist: Was bei einigen Spielen als Fehler wahrgenommen wird, nämlich ein offensichtlicher Lag, soll dann bei allen Spielen Standard werden? Was für ein Horror!
Keine Mods mehr, keine Grafikeinstellungen mehr, kein Übertakten mehr, keine Hardwarebastelei mehr, kein gar nichts mehr? Das komplette Hobby samt Spaß outgesourced?
Die komplette Gewalt an den Anbieter abgeben und horrende Preise bezahlen? Wer ist so blöd dies zu tun?

Der Streamingmarkt ist in der jetzigen Form eine einzige Katastrophe. Die paar Spiele die gestreamt werden, sind doch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Und schaut Euch einfach mal ein Event an, dass von sehr vielen Leuten gesehen wird, Konzert, Fussballübertragung oder sogar die E3.
Niemand hat es wirklich bisher geschafft diese Flut an Daten in den Griff zu bekommen, nicht einmal mehr in SD-Qualität. Wäre ja wohl auch viel zu teuer.
Und da will EA 15 Mio Battlefield-Spieler in flüssiger 4K-Qualität ohne Latenz mit 60FPS versorgen? Niemals, nicht einmal in 2K! xD
Man sieht ja, wie die Server in die Knie gehen bei einem gehypten Launch-Titel. Beim Streaming muß man diese Bandbreite dann nicht nur zum Download, sondern immer bieten, wenn gespielt wird.
Es ist ja nicht einmal so, dass sie die Bandbreite nicht haben, zusätzlich muß ja auch noch das Video encodet werden, wer zahlt denn diese benötigte Zusatzpower?
Hinzu kommen weitere Kosten für den Spieler, denn mit Streaming kommt er schnell an die Drosselgrenze und das war es dann erst einmal mit Spielen.
In 30-50 Jahren können wir darüber noch mal sprechen, auch wenn bestimmte Negativpunkte nicht ausgemerzt werden können.
Aber es wird auf jeden Fall neue Konsolen geben, nächstes Jahr sogar schon die NX.


----------



## D-Wave (8. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal ein Streaming Game getestet. Das war Fiesta Online hat eigentlich ne richtig bescheidene Grafik also schlechter gehts eigentlich nicht. Die Ladezeit war ca 20 Minuten mit 16000er DSL. Aber zum anderen Punkt wie viele Leute wird das Gaming noch jucken bei Cloud Gaming. Die tolle Spieleindustrie wird ihren Denkzettel noch bekommen. Wir PC spieler plagen uns mit den elendigsten DRMs herum die es überhaupt gibt und dann kommt noch so eine S.cheiß.e. FY EA Games. Ich werde kein Battlefield 1 kaufen und euch Halsabschneider noch unterstützen. Es kann noch so toll sein, ihr werden euch noch anschauen. Ich boikottiere EA schon seit Battlefield 3. Und zu *CryPosthuman* was hat dein DSL damit zu tun, wenn kein Bock hat auf dieses Scheusal Cloud Gaming. Ich kann nur noch GOG empfehlen, alles was dort verkauft wird hat noch an Wert. Nicht mal Steam macht so Hirnlose ankündigungen wie EA. Sie wurden zurecht zum schlechtesten Unternehmen getitelt. Überall wo EA drauf steht sollte ein Schild drunter, wie bei einer Schachtel Zigaretten und sogar die sind gesünder.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Mai 2016)

Das wird wohl noch Jahrzehnte dauern, wenn man bedenkt wie schleppend der Ausbau von Breitband-Internetverbindungen, selbst in einem Land wie Deutschland, voran geht. Ich habe hier noch nicht mal VDSL und hänge seit Jahren auf der 16000er Leitung fest.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2016)

Beim PC haben sie es nicht (noch nicht) geschafft den zu verdrängen. Auch all die fokusierung auf Konsolen hat nichts gebracht. Der PC lebt. 
Jetzt wird versucht mit jeder Menge Psychogelaber den Konsolen das Wasser abzudrehen um eben so die totale Kontrolle über die Spieler zu bekommen.
Was anderes ist es nämlich nicht. Es geht nur um die Kontrolle, und die wäre damit erreicht sobald die Publisher das Streaming durchgesetzt haben.
Das wird eventuell noch etwas dauern, aber der Weg geht ganz klar dahin und wird genau dahin gelenkt.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Beim PC haben sie es nicht (noch nicht) geschafft den zu verdrängen. Auch all die fokusierung auf Konsolen hat nichts gebracht. Der PC lebt.
> Jetzt wird versucht mit jeder Menge Psychogelaber den Konsolen das Wasser abzudrehen um eben so die totale Kontrolle über die Spieler zu bekommen.
> Was anderes ist es nämlich nicht. Es geht nur um die Kontrolle, und die wäre damit erreicht sobald die Publisher das Streaming durchgesetzt haben.
> Das wird eventuell noch etwas dauern, aber der Weg geht ganz klar dahin und wird genau dahin gelenkt.



Dann zahlst Du 70 EUR für ein Spiel, 50 für den Seasonpaß und nach 24 Monaten drehen sie die Server ab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2016)

Was in 10 Jahren wirklich ist, das weiß kein Mensch. Warum? Weil bis dahin wieder eine neue Spielergeneration herangewachsen ist und welche interessen die haben werden, das weiß heute niemand.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was in 10 Jahren wirklich ist, das weiß kein Mensch. Warum? Weil bis dahin wieder eine neue Spielergeneration herangewachsen ist und welche interessen die haben werden, das weiß heute niemand.


Ja aber die heutigen 4 bis 60 Jährigen Zocker gibt es ja dann immer noch, die werden ja 2026 nicht mal eben durch einen Haufen 10 Jähriger komplett abgelöst.


----------



## Ingepunk (9. Mai 2016)

Denkbar wäre diese Zukunft, so 30 Jahren etwa. Wenn bis dahin die Chiphersteller so starke, kleine Chips rausbringen die eine Konsole in einen einzigen Controller vereinen, ja durchaus denkbar. 
Auch das Streamen der Spiele via Server könnte bis dato so verbessert werden das es den Massenmarkt erreicht. Dann gibts auch, wie heute schon bei Steam, keine plötzlichen Serverabschaltungen.


----------



## quentinharlech (9. Mai 2016)

EA hat halt mal wieder keinen Plan. Es wird hundert Pro noch eine weitere Konsolengeneration geben: 4k 60 fps, Grafik nochmal hochschrauben. Geht ja nicht anders wenn die ganzen TV Geräte in die Richtung gehen. Dazu noch eventuell eine neuere Generation von BlueRay, damit 4k Filme mit acht Tonspuren draufpassen. Ich krieg nur das kalte Kotzen wenn ich sehe wie sich die Preise auf der PS4 verhalten: stagnant. Da passiert gar nichts. Nach nem viertel Jahr kosten die Games immer noch Vollpreis. Da gibts auf PC schon längst alles im Sale.


----------



## Luzzifus (9. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann zahlst Du 70 EUR für ein Spiel, 50 für den Seasonpaß und nach 24 Monaten drehen sie die Server ab.


Könnte noch viel schlimmer kommen: 50€ pro Playthrough (Singleplayer) oder ähnliche Spielzeit-Abo-Modelle für den Multiplayer. Und das alles für einen interaktiven, komprimierten Videostream mit Latenzen im Bereich von 200-500ms. Ich spiel ja kein Battlefield, aber das stell ich mir echt "ungünstig" vor.



Maiernator schrieb:


> Jein, du vergisst die einfache Handhabung. Klar plug and play geht auch am pc, aber die meisten kids wollen anmachen und spielen. Die Konsole ist da vorm Pc.


Man packe Steam im Big-Picture-Mode in den Autostart. Wenn man das ganze auf einer SSD hat, dann hat man 15 Sekunden nach Druck auf den Power-Knopf eine konsolenartige Gaming-Plattform auf dem Bildschirm. Man muss maximal noch das Passwort eingeben, aber ich bin mir sicher dass man auch das irgendwie automatisieren kann.

Du hast natürlich recht, dass das zumindest einmalig ca. 5 Minuten Einrichtungsaufwand ist.


----------



## DonToto (9. Mai 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Jein, du vergisst die einfache Handhabung. Klar plug and play geht auch am pc, aber die meisten kids wollen anmachen und spielen. Die Konsole ist da vorm Pc.
> 
> Solange die Mehrheit kein Glasfasernetz bis ins Haus hat, wird das auch nicht mit dem Cloudgaming, in Suedkorea oder Japan  vllt bei uns vor 2030 auf keinen Fall.


Hihi...nicht nur Kids wollen anmachen und spielen.....


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Jein, du vergisst die einfache Handhabung. Klar plug and play geht auch am pc, aber die meisten kids wollen anmachen und spielen. Die Konsole ist da vorm Pc.



Das wollen im übrigen auch viele Erwachsene.
Mein Bruder hat sicherlich genug Geld für einen High-End-PC.
Und er kennt sich mit Technik auch ein wenig aus.
Aber wenn er nach Hause kommt, will er einfach nur spielen und sich keinen Kopf machen müssen.
Also ist er happy mit seiner PS4 (ok, die hat er von mir geschenkt bekommen   )


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2016)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Könnte noch viel schlimmer kommen: 50€ pro Playthrough (Singleplayer) oder ähnliche Spielzeit-Abo-Modelle für den Multiplayer. Und das alles für einen interaktiven, komprimierten Videostream mit Latenzen im Bereich von 200-500ms. Ich spiel ja kein Battlefield, aber das stell ich mir echt "ungünstig" vor.



Mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (9. Mai 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das wird wohl noch Jahrzehnte dauern, wenn man bedenkt wie schleppend der Ausbau von Breitband-Internetverbindungen, selbst in einem Land wie Deutschland, voran geht. Ich habe hier noch nicht mal VDSL und hänge seit Jahren auf der 16000er Leitung fest.



Bevor Kabel Deutschland in Bützow ausgebaut hat, hatten wir ein 16000er DSL, allerdings konnten wir nur mit max 550kb/s downloaden. Youtube machte von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Spaß  Jetzt mit max 10MB/s macht es schon deutlich mehr Spaß. Trotzdem wird Game Streaming ein heikles Thema in der Allgemeinheit bleiben. Stürtzt wirklich mal was ab, kann das schon gewaltig nerven. Man stelle sich nur mal vor, man haue dem fettesten Boss in einem RPG grade den Kopf ab, und plötzlich kommt ein Absturz... der letzte Savepoint schon 20min vergangen... Da kann die Motivation schon in den Keller sinken...


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Mai 2016)

Consoles can't die soon enough.


----------



## derkielerfish (9. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es gut immer diesen Konsolen Geschnacke. Mein Bruder hat sich auch eine PS4 geholt. Und ich finde es nicht gut das teil. Jeder seins. Aber ich habe meine Games auf Externe HDD und Zocke von Externe HDD warum soll ich mir eine Konsole erwerben wenn ich das alles mit den gut alten PC haben kann.


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2016)

Einmal stirb der PC, ein anderes mal die Konsole

*gähn*


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Einmal stirb der PC, ein anderes mal die Konsole
> 
> *gähn*



Laut diesen Aussagen ist der PC schon seit 25 Jahren tot


----------



## Maiernator (10. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Einmal stirb der PC, ein anderes mal die Konsole
> 
> *gähn*


ich denk es wird sicher dazu kommen in der Zukunft, aber die feuchten Träume mancher Technik Geeks und Vorstände (die durch die Bindung illegale Downloads quasi ausschließen können) werden eben nicht in der nahen Zukunft befriedigt, zumindest nicht in Deutschland. Für die  totale Dominanz der Clouddienste ist in Deutschland schlicht die Infrastruktur zu schlecht, selbst in den Städten, ja sogar in Südkorea stößt es an seine Grenzen. Damit wirklich alle reibungslos ihre Daten hinundherschieben können braucht man ein Netz das jenseits der gbit rate arbeitet, also das fast alle mit Glasfaser bis ins Haus versorgt sind. 
Dazu dann noch flächendeckenden mobilfunk mit derselben geschwindigkeit und sehr guter verfügbarkeit, dann werden pc, smartphone, konsole, tablet etc obsolet. Der Computer ist dann im Haus integriert, in der Kleidung sind Chips , die Hand kann als Controller fungieren, man kann an jede Wand nen Bildschirm schmeißen und mit wireless maus und tastatur zocken etc pp. Aber wie gesagt alles noch Zukunftsmusik.
Die Bundesregierung hat den Glasfaser ausbau auf 2030 angepeilt und Vectoring flächendeckend bis 2020, ich denke sie werden beides nicht vor 2040 erreichen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Mai 2016)

Irgendwann wird es wohl kommen, aber da dürften noch locker 10 Jahre ins Land gehen. Die Gründe wurden hier schon genannt.


----------

